
Only 10% of Americans spend $1000 on a smartphone - myu701
https://9to5google.com/2019/12/12/smartphone-1000/
======
myu701
I'm not surprised at this.

$450 used to get you a device running current Android, current SoC, 1080p
screen, headphone jack, removable battery, SD card slot, and IR blaster.
([https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_3-5665.php](https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_3-5665.php))

You just about cannot get that today at any price point. Remove the IR
blaster, headphone jack, and removable battery and you start to see what is on
offer at the 'flagship level' for more than double the price.

~~~
Jamwinner
This is why I have not upgraded yet, although it would be effectively free to
me through my (rather expensive) plan. Is there anything semi-current full-
featured phone?

Somebody, anybody, take my money. I am asking for the same thing as you made
10 years ago with a newer baseband chip and some more ram. Its not $@!/?@
complicated.

